# Some things you probably dont know.



## YourBully (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok so i pretty much went from feeling pretty derealized especially because i just came off an adderall dose of 30 mg, which made me feel great, but the crash makes DP/DR even worse... and i was thinking.. why does adderall make people with DP/DR feel so great and then not? becuase it increases your FOCUS. focus is probably the reason everyone on this site has DR.. is because they have really bad attention because of it.. or atleast this is how it is for me. this is also why exercise cures DP because it increases your attention. also.. notice how all the supplements/everything else people say to do or take on this site increases attention? thats the key.

Heres a meditation technique that i used to really help my DP/DR and focus:

Pick an object. any object. particularly something you really like, although it really doesnt matter. now stare at that object for atleast 2 minutes without thinking a single thought or noticing anything else just put in your 100% into doing this i know its probably hard but trust me you will get better by doing this. anyways youll start to notice your perception changing after a minute or so and itll feel like youre on LSD and youll see the walls/other objects "breathing".. this is completely normal i even asked my mom and she says its normal too when she does it.. so dont freak out. then youll notice your vision might start to change color or go darker. thats usually when i stop but you dont have to. btw these symptoms are completely normal it means its working. so once youve got this attention technique mastered, you can move on to the next step.

The next step:

so after did this meditation technique i layed down on my couch cuz i felt kinda wierd but kinda good and i just thought about everything for an hour. here were some of my thoughts:

i have OCD and i know that Anxiety (DP, DR, any type of anxiety) and OCD are both related to STRESS. when i get really bad DP/DR my OCD gets really bad. and i know that when i have OCD its really my brain trying to tell me something thats in the back of my mind im just out of focus so i dont really realize it so my body stresses me out. and whenever i realize what it is thats bothering me my ocd for that particular reason goes away. so then this made me think.. if i knew what was stressing me out i woudlnt be so stressed.. cuz its not possible to be stressed for no reason right? so this is where the meditation technique comes in.. first of all you have to focus on how you are feeling. exactly how you are feeling. please dont try and IMAGINE the "real" you back becuase you cant IMAGINE a feeling. you have to MAKE IT HAPPEN. i went through the whole trying to think about who i was and how i "should" be feeling for a few months and it did nothing good but the secret to feeling like yourself again is to focus on how youre feeling at the present moment no matter how stressful or uncomfortable it is. ok so when you start doing this.. and you feel the stress or the uncomfortable "not you" feelings coming, use what i said before and focus directly on that feeling and thats how you will overcome it.. becuase "normal" people are already focusing on those feelings becuase their attention is much greater than someone with DP/DR they dont really have to focus on it their minds just do it subcontiously.

anyways im not really sure if this is gonna help anyone out their but i really hope it does cuz this helped me a LOT so please dont let this symptom of anxiety take over you it only takes a few minutes and its worth your mental health so please do it. you need to TAKE A STAND against this and please go out an exersise it helps so much and for those who think its incurable.... it is. their is 100% hope that it can be cured becuase anxiety can be 100% cured.. its just a symptom that fucks with your mind.. another good thing to do is to read a book. itll probably hurt to read but thats a good thing your training your brain to focus..and also write down your thoughts.. becuase one day youll realize that all of those anxious thoughts about how everything sucks, youll realize theres a better side to them that you cant see right now.. please tell me your thoughts about this sorry its really long i just wanna help.


----------



## YourBully (Dec 9, 2009)

Another thing i just realized to prove that DP/DR is just an anxiety symptom and the answers are there you just cant see them becuase of the anxiety is this:

Read both:

This is getting worse, im gonna have a panic attack, dwell on the past, shouldnt have smoked that weed (lol me), this isnt gonna get better, does this feel right?, when is this gonna end? (trying to remember past memories/feelings), how do i normally feel? should i feel like this? if i didnt have DP/DR i would be able to enjoy this. my life is ruined. i feel like im in a dream and its terrifying.

This is getting better. im gonna get through this. its just the anxiety talking. hope!! theyres always hope. this is gonna be a positive experience for me in the end. you have to lose yourself to find yourself. let the anxiety take over it cant hurt me!!! excersise!!!! take a stand!!!! lots of people have gone through this and came out fine completely normal.

ok now which one was easier to read? which one could you focus better on and relate to better? was it the first? becuase just so you know everything that i wrote in the first one are 100% anxiety related and theres always a better side to it that you just cant see its just the anxeity fucking with you and not letting you see the good! just think of it this way.. if a "normal" person thought something bad like.. "im gonna have a panic attack"... do you think it would happen? no... just becuase you have anxiety doesnt mean that what you think is gonna come true. try and GIVE yourself a panic attack.. i bet you cant! anxiety is fucking stupid.


----------

